# Engineer HighLevel V2.13/ Bugs bekannt?



## Noggzen (10 Februar 2011)

Hat schon jmd. auf die Version hochgezogen? Wenn ja irgendwelche Bugs bekannt? Wollte bald ein neues Projekt starten und habe keine Zeit mich mit unvorhergesehen Programmfehlern zu quälen.
Wäre super wenn jmd. welche kennt oder mir Mut zusprechen kann:s1:
Frohes schaffen


----------



## Verpolt (10 Februar 2011)

Nur Mut !!!


----------



## holgermaik (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo
Habe seit ca. 3 Wochen 2.13. Bisher (hoffentlich auch weiter) keine Probleme.
Arbeite mit 9400 Drive's. 
Beim öffnen alter Projekte werden diese automatisch an die neue Version angepasst und sind dann mit älteren Versionen nicht mehr lesbar.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Noggzen (11 Februar 2011)

@Holgermaik
ja das Problem hatte ich einmal auf Montage als ein Kollege (ohne es mir mitzuteilen) während des laufenden Projekts bei V2.12 auf das SP2 hochgezogen hat und ich aufeinmal in Algerien nicht arbeiten konnte da ich noch das SP1 drauf hatte 
Hab jetzt auch V2.13 mal gucken ob die Servos dann noch machen was sie sollen.

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Noggzen (22 Februar 2011)

An alle:
Tut euch einen gefallen und installiert das SP1 zu V2.13 direkt mit drauf. Einige von uns hatten oft freezer oder totale Abstürze bei geöffneten Projekten die unter SP1 nicht mehr vorkommen.

Gruß


----------



## rogseut (7 März 2011)

*Probleme*

Haben auf unseren Rechnern in der Firma alle ein und Problem mit dem 2.12 und 2.13 er. Der Hängt sich immer auf wenn man im Projekt die Dokumentationsfunktion nutzen will(Beim Speicher).
Ansonsten alles Super.

Die neuen Umrichter Stateline haben jetzt den Firmwarestand 6.00 da kommst du eh nur noch mit der 2.13 drauf mit der 2.12 ist dies nicht möglich.


----------

